# Can you get a sick note?



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just a quick queston,

After ET i would like to take the 2ww off from work.  I was wondering if i can get a sick note for this?  I would take it as holiday but due to my treatment bing bang in the middle of summer im unable to take time off so therefore need a sick note.  Would i get it from my clinic or my GP?  i was going to tell work a few weeks before, when i roughly knew when EC and ET would  be and tell them that im having IVF and will be signed off...basically what im trying to ramble on about is whether or not you got a sick  note!

Rather long winded!

Thanks,
Bendybird.xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Bendybird,

I think it might depend which hospital/clinic you are under, as last year I needed a sick note after a laparoscopy and the consultant I was seeing at the time gave me one. However this year I am under UCH London and when I asked for a sick note I was told no and i would have to go to my GP. All I actually wanted was something to say that I was where I said I was, as they don't give out appointment cards at UCH. Why don't you give the hospital/clinic a call? 
Good Luck with the treatment.

Angel wings


----------



## Hyades (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

A friend of mine went to her GPand said she would feel too stressed and worried to be working during her IVF and he signed her off for the entire treatment.  Her job is very physicaly demanding with lots of night duties so whether this helped the GP make his descision to write the sick note I don't know - but it does seem possible?  Good luck with your treatment.xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi

I self certified for the first 7 days from EC and then got a GP or clinic note for the rest of the time off.

I never told work about our infertility so the first time the GP wrote "post operative recovery" and the last time the clinic wrote "operation". I didn't need a sick note for our FET as I was between jobs.

I would add that I always went back to work a few days before test date as the last few days of the 2ww are a killer!! Best to keep occupied and you can't really over do it (if you have an office job like me) as implantation would have occurred by then.

Good luck

Nicky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

When I went for the ET I asked my consultant if he'd sign me off...so he back dated the certificate to day of EC and signed me off until Friday (I test Thursday)...so I've had almost 3 weeks off work, all certified as "gynae procedure & recovery" and go back next Monday.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone  for your advice, i will give my clinic a ring tomorrow.

Bendybird.xx


----------

